# Who shoots indoor?



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Our indoor league started this past Saturday night. I am just wondering how many of you shoot indoor?

Let's keep up with our scores and see how much we improve over time!!

I started out with a 
293 25x

This is on a five spot.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Last score (about 2 weeks ago) was 297 w/ 42 X's. Going to shoot again tonight.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Last score (about 2 weeks ago) was 297 w/ 42 X's. Going to shoot again tonight.


That is why you are my hero!! :77:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Mine starts up in January ... I'll follow suit then!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Our indoor league started this past Saturday night. I am just wondering how many of you shoot indoor?
> 
> Let's keep up with our scores and see how much we improve over time!!
> 
> ...


Hey Cool, We are gonna start our indoor (outdoor) league next week...will keep you posted..gonna shoot the Nano's for the NAA round and the Xringers for the NFAA round... Just had the NAFAC at our club...why dont you guys come next year? It was a blast!!! It would be fun to shoot field with you guys....


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> That is why you are my hero!! :77:[/QUOTEI]
> 
> I will be my own hero if I can ever stop hitting those darn 4's....LOL!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

miamiredneck said:


> Hey Cool, We are gonna start our indoor (outdoor) league next week...will keep you posted..gonna shoot the Nano's for the NAA round and the Xringers for the NFAA round... Just had the NAFAC at our club...why dont you guys come next year? It was a blast!!! It would be fun to shoot field with you guys....


I would LOVE to come to Florida in the winter time!!!! GIRL trip!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> absolutecool said:
> 
> 
> > That is why you are my hero!! :77:[/QUOTEI]
> ...


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

miamiredneck said:


> Hey Cool, We are gonna start our indoor (outdoor) league next week...will keep you posted..gonna shoot the Nano's for the NAA round and the Xringers for the NFAA round... Just had the NAFAC at our club...why dont you guys come next year? It was a blast!!! It would be fun to shoot field with you guys....


How do you like the Nano's so far? Do they fly like the ACEs??


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Switching from hunting mode to 5 spot...haven't started our league yet...Can't wait... my best last year was 294 39x....really hoping to get a 300 this year :0) Happy shooting ladies! X----------:archer:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> absolutecool said:
> 
> 
> > That is why you are my hero!! :77:[/QUOTEI]
> ...


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

This is great! let's keep this up. My league starts the 1st week in January. I've been practicing a ton!


----------



## girlbowhunt247 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Indoor League*

My indoor league starts in February. I can't wait!! Good luck to all you girls!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Mine started 2 weeks ago.. I shot a 293 on WEd, dont remember how many Xs.. will start reporting back here.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ours starts in January but we've already started shooting some indoor tourneys. This sounds like fun!


----------



## Brattitude (Dec 7, 2009)

I shot a 264 on Sunday, which I'm pretty proud of considering I just started shooting in October. I was actually doing really well shooting 24s and 25s and then choked. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm in my fifth week of target league, I was doing pretty well, seeing improvments each week. Started at 250, last weeks score was 283. I was told by many it was time to learn to shoot with back tension, so I now have a new release and a coach who offered to work with me. He warned me my scores would get worse before they get better. He was right. I got a 269 tonight. Lost a flech on one arrow, cracked the end of the carbon on another, and that was during the warm up shots. I ended up shooting a Robin Hood which took me down to 3 arrows. I borrowed a couple from someone else but they were pretty heavy, I did the best I could with them. I'm trying not to focus on the score so much as shooting correctly. Sure is tough to make such a big change.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

aside from messing up some arrows it looks like it is a change for the better...good luck with it


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

TN- archerychic said:


> How do you like the Nano's so far? Do they fly like the ACEs??


Hey there, I LOVE them..you know I have freakishly short arms and at 50 lbs on the Prestige they are flying awesome...Got it up to 255-257 fps, which for me is great:mg:...You should try them, they are awesome...I am switching back to the Victory HV's for 3D, got another Presitge over the weekend and have to set it up for the ASA shoots...So excited to see you guys again.....


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> I would LOVE to come to Florida in the winter time!!!! GIRL trip!!


Ok well than you can start planning now..we will be hosting the NAFAC again next year...if you go our website it will link you to the info for the shoot.. www.evergladesarchers.com
Please Please come...we would have such a blast...It was 85-87 degrees all weeeknd....it is unusually warm even for here....Cant wait to see you guys in Feb....YAY 3D time!!!:mg:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Great idea. My league started about 3 weeks ago, but I shot for the first time last evening. Recovering from major shoulder reconstruction in October, so I was only able to shoot ½ game of 5-spot with a borrowed Genesis bow before my arm got tired. :sad: I didn’t keep score because I’m just focusing on building up endurance right now, but it really felt great to shoot again since I have not been able to do so since September. I figure I should be able to start scoring full rounds with my own equipment in about a month or so. Till then I can submit half scores.....:wink:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

miamiredneck said:


> Hey there, I LOVE them..you know I have freakishly short arms and at 50 lbs on the Prestige they are flying awesome...Got it up to 255-257 fps, which for me is great:mg:...You should try them, they are awesome...I am switching back to the Victory HV's for 3D, got another Presitge over the weekend and have to set it up for the ASA shoots...So excited to see you guys again.....


You and your short arms....lol....that made me laugh..So how many prestiges you got now? I only have one but want another one!!!


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

I shot a 300 49x on a 5 spot and 297 13x on a Vegas target. I am so excited because I keep improving everyday.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

montigre said:


> Great idea. My league started about 3 weeks ago, but I shot for the first time last evening. Recovering from major shoulder reconstruction in October, so I was only able to shoot ½ game of 5-spot with a borrowed Genesis bow before my arm got tired. :sad: I didn’t keep score because I’m just focusing on building up endurance right now, but it really felt great to shoot again since I have not been able to do so since September. I figure I should be able to start scoring full rounds with my own equipment in about a month or so. Till then I can submit half scores.....:wink:


Happy to hear your back at it. Must have felt so good.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Last score (about 2 weeks ago) was 297 w/ 42 X's. Going to shoot again tonight.


Show OFF!!!!!!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

miamiredneck said:


> I LOVE them..I am switching back to the Victory HV's for 3D.




The Victory NanoForce is the single best arrow we have ever shot! Mrs.Squid and my youngest girl are shooting the 600 My oldest girl is shooting the 500 and I'm shooting 400's. We all used to shoot XRinger HV's for spots and 3d and BuckBusters for hunting but after shooting the Nano's they are now the do-it-all arrow in our family.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

BB&L said:


> I shot a 300 49x on a 5 spot and 297 13x on a Vegas target. I am so excited because I keep improving everyday.


U rock Becky! R U going to Vegas?


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

McStamper said:


> I'm in my fifth week of target league, I was doing pretty well, seeing improvments each week. Started at 250, last weeks score was 283. I was told by many it was time to learn to shoot with back tension, so I now have a new release and a coach who offered to work with me. He warned me my scores would get worse before they get better. He was right. I got a 269 tonight. Lost a flech on one arrow, cracked the end of the carbon on another, and that was during the warm up shots. I ended up shooting a Robin Hood which took me down to 3 arrows. I borrowed a couple from someone else but they were pretty heavy, I did the best I could with them. I'm trying not to focus on the score so much as shooting correctly. Sure is tough to make such a big change.
> 
> View attachment 684970


Hang in there! My scores went up after about 3 weeks of shooting a blank bale at 10 yards and just concentrating on the release, no aiming. I went from a low 290 shooter to a high 290's pretty quick. It can be frustrating but I'm sure you'll see results!!!

You have a great attitude about it.


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

BB&L said:


> I shot a 300 49x on a 5 spot and 297 13x on a Vegas target. I am so excited because I keep improving everyday.



Excellent scores!!! I'm happy for you and a little jealous too! I shot a 300 the last night of league last season. Hope I can pull a few out this season!


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

No, I'm not going to Vegas! I hate spots passionately, but they really help for 3d. We try to shoot 4 nights a week. I think that doing this bumped my 3d scores. It helps me work on my form, and holding the bow steady. I also shoot about 8 yds in my livingroom if I can't make it to the range.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

McStamper said:


> Happy to hear your back at it. Must have felt so good.


Thanks. I can't express how good it felt to shoot again. I was really missing the camaraderie, smack talk, and other foolishness that occurs during our league/field play.

Looking at these early scores, I'll really have my work cut out for me. Very nice shooting, ladies!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

BB&L said:


> No, I'm not going to Vegas! I hate spots passionately, but they really help for 3d. We try to shoot 4 nights a week. I think that doing this bumped my 3d scores. It helps me work on my form, and holding the bow steady. I also shoot about 8 yds in my livingroom if I can't make it to the range.


agreed, it really does help with 3d...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep, if all the 3d targets were set at 20 yards it would be awesome!!


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey girls ~ I am very interested in shooting for an indoor league. I am still REALLY new to all of this, but everyone says that I should. What would be my first step to get rolling? It looks like they are all starting up right now, I would hate to miss my chance. I didn't pay that much for a bow to hang on the wall for 9 months a year!

You are all the best ~ Thank you.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

kmgwood said:


> Hey girls ~ I am very interested in shooting for an indoor league. I am still REALLY new to all of this, but everyone says that I should. What would be my first step to get rolling? It looks like they are all starting up right now, I would hate to miss my chance. I didn't pay that much for a bow to hang on the wall for 9 months a year!
> 
> You are all the best ~ Thank you.


First step--get your bow and go shoot!!! That's about all you have to do!!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, great scores! Very impressive, ladies. 
I just finished my first league shoot, and it was very fun. My scores averaged around 120. I'm shooting compound barebow (with bare fingers), so I'm hoping to sloooowly work those scores up. Practice is the fun part, right?!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

kmgwood said:


> Hey girls ~ I am very interested in shooting for an indoor league. I am still REALLY new to all of this, but everyone says that I should.


I agree--just grab your bow and go shoot! Some people find it's not their cup of tea, but you don't know until you try. It really can be fun, and you can meet some great people, too.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

TTCurlGirl said:


> Hang in there! My scores went up after about 3 weeks of shooting a blank bale at 10 yards and just concentrating on the release, no aiming. I went from a low 290 shooter to a high 290's pretty quick. It can be frustrating but I'm sure you'll see results!!!
> 
> You have a great attitude about it.


I have only had the new release about a week. So I'm pretty pleased so far. I can't believe how many new muscles I have found in my back. 

Do any of you shoot with clarifiers? The guy that's working with me put one in my peep and I can't make up my mind if I like it or not, I can't really see the target any better and the pin and level are not very clear, but it does seem to make me focus harder on the target. Just don't know enough about them to decide if they are a good thing or not, or what the options are with them.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

montigre said:


> Thanks. I can't express how good it felt to shoot again. I was really missing the camaraderie, smack talk, and other foolishness that occurs during our league/field play.
> 
> Looking at these early scores, I'll really have my work cut out for me. Very nice shooting, ladies!!!


I know what you mean, I love hanging out with the other archers, glad your enjoying yourself again.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Yep, if all the 3d targets were set at 20 yards it would be awesome!!


Oh wouldn't it!!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

kmgwood said:


> Hey girls ~ I am very interested in shooting for an indoor league. I am still REALLY new to all of this, but everyone says that I should. What would be my first step to get rolling? It looks like they are all starting up right now, I would hate to miss my chance. I didn't pay that much for a bow to hang on the wall for 9 months a year!
> 
> You are all the best ~ Thank you.


what state ru in?


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Yep, if all the 3d targets were set at 20 yards it would be awesome!!


yes, it would! But in the mean time 5 spot is good practice for form, shot sequence etc. Plus it's fun to shoot against myself to get a better score...better than just practicing at home or by myself. I love archery, 5 spot is just another good excuse to get the bow out and shoot!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I wish the place we shoot wasn't 40 minutes away....add in drive time, gas and range fees and shooting as a couple we just can't go every night!!! I am so jealous of the guys that live up there, they can just go shoot!!!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> You and your short arms....lol....that made me laugh..So how many prestiges you got now? I only have one but want another one!!!



LMAO.. I have two now..my lizard green and the new one is a black riser with camo limbs, gonna use that for 3D...yay cant wait..so did you book your trip for next year..Florida in December 2010..you too Melissa and Laurie:wink::mg:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well last night was not so good....284 24x...need improvement!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Shot this afternoon. Ended up with a 299 and 41.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well last night was not so good....284 24x...need improvement!!





TN- archerychic said:


> Shot this afternoon. Ended up with a 299 and 41.


Sounds fun ladies! Looking forward to starting our league...mid Jan. Just learning Back Tension...trying to sharpen the skills for a 300 this year....we'll see...


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

i struggled a little today. i shot pins and shot a 299 with 37. I like the scope a whole better!!!!


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> I wish the place we shoot wasn't 40 minutes away....add in drive time, gas and range fees and shooting as a couple we just can't go every night!!! I am so jealous of the guys that live up there, they can just go shoot!!!


 I hear you! It's about an hour drive to the range we shoot at, and with Minnesota winter weather upon us, I can never count on a regular shooting schedule. I like to get there three times a week, if we can swing it... (I'd LOVE to have a 20 yard basement with a tall enough ceiling--ours is just over 10 yards, and you have to space your top cam just perfectly between the overhead floor joists or shoot sitting down).

We did make it to the range yesterday, and I shot a 298 35X. I didn't drop those two points until the last four rounds, and I was really pleased because I've been dealing with shoulder problems and I'm finally getting my range of motion and muscle tone back. I was worried that I might not be able to compete this winter, but I think I can now...


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

ABQ_Chica said:


> Wow, great scores! Very impressive, ladies.
> I just finished my first league shoot, and it was very fun. My scores averaged around 120. I'm shooting compound barebow (with bare fingers), so I'm hoping to sloooowly work those scores up. Practice is the fun part, right?!


Practice is absolutely the best part! That, and all the smack talk on league night.  The scores don't have to be perfect, so long as you are happy with your progress and are having a good time.


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a great night tonight. I shot a 300 and 45x with pins and a 297 on a Vegas target. I didn't keep track of x's. I'm pretty excited. My goal is 300 with 50x. It's in reach, I hope!!!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

BB&L said:


> I had a great night tonight. I shot a 300 and 45x with pins and a 297 on a Vegas target. I didn't keep track of x's. I'm pretty excited. My goal is 300 with 50x. It's in reach, I hope!!!!!!!


Nice shootin!!

I found my problem last night at practice....I kept shootin lower and lower and lower and my rest finally fell off!!! Got everything cinched back down and was shootin way better!!


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

That would really stink!!!! I always blame those types of problems on my husband. He is in charge of the mechanical part of me shooting!!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I hate to blame it on him as I should be responsible enough to check my equipment and tighten all the bolts and stuff.....I kept tightening on my site and scope...lol...didn't think a thing about the rest!!


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

I just enjoy blaming it on him, because I should always be responsible for my own equipment. It's easy to blame him!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

BB&L said:


> I had a great night tonight. I shot a 300 and 45x with pins and a 297 on a Vegas target. I didn't keep track of x's. I'm pretty excited. My goal is 300 with 50x. It's in reach, I hope!!!!!!!


Wow that is awesome! I wish I was that good.

I'm so bummed I did somthing to my shoulder last tuesday still dosn't feel right so no league for me tonight.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

smurphysgirl said:


> what state ru in?


I am in Michigan, Bay County.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Indoor League*

We start on Jan. 4th the day after our Holiday hunt!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Tonight was another scoring night, no equipment failure only operator failure.....


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I shot a 295 on Wed  Didn't count my X's again.


----------



## jake_bro (Dec 29, 2008)

mine started 3 weeks ago i started with a 300 with 58 x's then a 300 with 56 x's then a 300 with 57 x's i shoot agen this comeing Wed.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

kmgwood said:


> I am in Michigan, Bay County.


Thanks for the reply, just wondered because we are always ready to welcome female shooters at our shop for winter 5 spots...but it's a little far for you (Ohio).



MN_Chick said:


> I shot a 295 on Wed  Didn't count my X's again.


Nice!:shade:


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

*indoor shoot*

Hi ladies,sure looks like some good scores,hope i can do the same,our league starts Jan the 8th.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

juttaspassion said:


> Hi ladies,sure looks like some good scores,hope i can do the same,our league starts Jan the 8th.


Dang, ours will be over around that time...lol...we will be getting ready for 3d

I shot a half a round for practice tonight and didn't drop any points so I am happy!!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I shoot an indoor league on Wednesday nights. We don't take a break. As soon as it ends we start all over again. We shoot a Vegas 3 spot but shoot a 450 round. The best round I have ever shot was a 447 (sorry didn't keep track of x's).


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

This thread makes me even more excited to start my league next week! I've recently changed my scope, loosened my release and am shooting a new (barely used, new to me!) Ultra Elite. My other bow is an Ultra Elite so that shouldn't be too differant. I'm struggling with the changes a little but am determined to stick it out!
Our league looks like a good group and should be fun!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I just started shooting indoors here in MT... Its fustrateing right now becasue i am shooting my last year 3D bow right now.... not even scoring right now, just focusing on my form and making a good shot!!


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

BB&L said:


> I just enjoy blaming it on him, because I should always be responsible for my own equipment. It's easy to blame him!!


Ha ha! That's awesome!!, only in the fact that I thought I was the only one to do this! Of course its all in good fun, and I truly know when things go "awry" they are my "fault".... BUT it is so easy and much more enjoyable to give my "other half" part of the blame! Of course, he usually then turns the tides and nit-picks on something like my form or something I am "probably doing incorrect" so I behave! Still, he is the best shooting partner I enjoy!


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

TPZK5 said:


> Ha ha! That's awesome!!, only in the fact that I thought I was the only one to do this! Of course its all in good fun, and I truly know when things go "awry" they are my "fault".... BUT it is so easy and much more enjoyable to give my "other half" part of the blame! Of course, he usually then turns the tides and nit-picks on something like my form or something I am "probably doing incorrect" so I behave! Still, he is the best shooting partner I enjoy!


I agree!! My husband is my best shooting partner. We have a major rivalry between us which makes it a lot of fun!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

No 5 spot for me this year. I am focusing on my 3 spot. I'm lingering at league right around the 290-291 10-12 x range. We've had three weeks. Hoping to improve within the next few months. Had one rough tournament already this year and don't want to go through any more of those. :embara:


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

Our league starts in a few weeks but I did a practice round on Sat. We only begin shooting again the last two weeks so fatigue did a number on me! But I shot a 283 - can't remember x but it wasn't real high. I'm glad it's time for Tourney season again!


----------



## honeyrobin (Dec 29, 2009)

*Newbie*

Ours starts in January also. I am looking forward to it, my husband and I started shooting 3-D this year. We even got to help build the range at our club. They refurbished the whole room this year. Brand new targets this year!

I will be shooting the animal league this year, and I don't know how they score it.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

smurphysgirl said:


> Thanks for the reply, just wondered because we are always ready to welcome female shooters at our shop for winter 5 spots...but it's a little far for you (Ohio).
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!:shade:


what shop do you shoot at? I am new to the indoor thing also. The bf and I are going to be doing some indoor 3d....at least thats what I think he said! lol Just seeing what's around us.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Finally shot a 297 last night...got to shoot with my buddy tnarcherychic!!!! It was so good to see her again!! She rocked with a 298!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*learning back tension*

I was given a Carter Solution 2 back tension release for Christmas, so not keeping score just yet. Still learning to use my back muscles. Was using a Scott Sabertooth release. Hopefully by the time field season starts this spring I'll be ready. Back tension sure is different! Hope to start keeping score very soon


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

FarmGirl7 said:


> what shop do you shoot at? I am new to the indoor thing also. The bf and I are going to be doing some indoor 3d....at least thats what I think he said! lol Just seeing what's around us.


Sorry I didn't see your post sooner...Cross Fire Archery...click it for directions, etc. Our 5 spot league start Jan 16, 10 week league, you have 12 weeks to shoot it. $7 per shoot. Would love to meet you and bf, stop on by!

(Don't have to do the league, if you don't want to...all shooters welcome)


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

No prob glad to see u found it. Don't know if we will be shooting spots or not, but it looks like that is too far. Mapquest says 3.5 hours from my house. We are going to be hitting broken arrow on sundays starting next week if we can. I'm sure we should be able to meet up sometime this year. I am planning on doing a lot of shooting around the state. We will have to keep up on where each other is going to be!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

FarmGirl7 said:


> No prob glad to see u found it. Don't know if we will be shooting spots or not, but it looks like that is too far. Mapquest says 3.5 hours from my house. We are going to be hitting broken arrow on sundays starting next week if we can. I'm sure we should be able to meet up sometime this year. I am planning on doing a lot of shooting around the state. We will have to keep up on where each other is going to be!


Sounds like a plan...r u guys shooting any of the ibo natl trip crowns? (Bedford-IN, Erie-PA, Nelsonville-OH)


----------



## honeyrobin (Dec 29, 2009)

*First Shoot*

Well, shot my first animal league shoot. Only did a practice round but I shot a 147 out of a possible 200. It was fun. Can't wait to shoot on Tuesday.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

McStamper said:


> I have only had the new release about a week. So I'm pretty pleased so far. I can't believe how many new muscles I have found in my back.
> 
> Do any of you shoot with clarifiers? The guy that's working with me put one in my peep and I can't make up my mind if I like it or not, I can't really see the target any better and the pin and level are not very clear, but it does seem to make me focus harder on the target. Just don't know enough about them to decide if they are a good thing or not, or what the options are with them.


I shoot with a clarifier and a 4 power scope. I really like it for me shooting a dot on the lens it makes it a lot easier for me to see the dot down the lane. Just my experience.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have tinkered with lens' and clarifiers and just can't find a happy place with them. My husband worked with me for a long time to keep both eyes open which I do now and when I put that lens in it just messes me up. I can't get a good focus on the target with both eyes open and I am not comfortable closing one eye anymore....

So I end up taking everything out and just shooting a pin and peep. My eyesight is good since I had lasik so I can see all I need to see anyways.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> I have tinkered with lens' and clarifiers and just can't find a happy place with them. My husband worked with me for a long time to keep both eyes open which I do now and when I put that lens in it just messes me up. I can't get a good focus on the target with both eyes open and I am not comfortable closing one eye anymore....
> 
> So I end up taking everything out and just shooting a pin and peep. My eyesight is good since I had lasik so I can see all I need to see anyways.


Biggest thing I have found in my short time shooting is to do what ever is most comfortable to YOU!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Krys1313 said:


> I shoot with a clarifier and a 4 power scope. I really like it for me shooting a dot on the lens it makes it a lot easier for me to see the dot down the lane. Just my experience.


I did finally decided to take the clarifier I had borrowed out, I wish I had the opportunity to try some different ones and see how the target looks. 

I will be shooting my target league again tonight, hope it goes well. I am still having some issues with target panic and punching the release.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

McStamper said:


> I did finally decided to take the clarifier I had borrowed out, I wish I had the opportunity to try some different ones and see how the target looks.
> 
> I will be shooting my target league again tonight, hope it goes well. I am still having some issues with target panic and punching the release.


What release are you using?


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> What release are you using?


I just switched to a Carter Fit's Me a few weeks ago, I'm working hard to learn to use back tension properly, and get rid of the target panic. I have a coach who has volunteered to help me, God bless him, he has so much patience. I'm not sure he knew what he was getting himself into.

I did see and feel some improvments at the 3D shoot on Sunday. I hope I feel the same way when I look at the target tonight.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

smurphysgirl said:


> Sounds like a plan...r u guys shooting any of the ibo natl trip crowns? (Bedford-IN, Erie-PA, Nelsonville-OH)


Yes we are. Nelsonville for sure 'cause we live in Athens. It's only 30 minutes from the house. I think we are going to try to make the other 2 as well. U going?


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

FarmGirl7 said:


> Yes we are. Nelsonville for sure 'cause we live in Athens. It's only 30 minutes from the house. I think we are going to try to make the other 2 as well. U going?


Small world, I have a girlfriend in Athens.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> I have tinkered with lens' and clarifiers and just can't find a happy place with them. My husband worked with me for a long time to keep both eyes open which I do now and when I put that lens in it just messes me up. I can't get a good focus on the target with both eyes open and I am not comfortable closing one eye anymore....





Try The Double Vision Blocker .... I swear it works fantastic at fixing exactly the issue you are having.

I was a skeptical, but I have a few folks I coach who have the exact same issues and the Double Vision worked perfectly immediately upon installing it,
And within 2 weeks every person who tried it no longer needed it to maintain clear sighting with a lens and both eyes open. 

PM TOPBOWARCHERY for more details


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=884347

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=882164












Yes, you_ could _make one out of duct-tape and cardboard, and I have in the past ... but why bother?!?!?!? this is simple and clean and easily transferable.





--


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

FarmGirl7 said:


> Yes we are. Nelsonville for sure 'cause we live in Athens. It's only 30 minutes from the house. I think we are going to try to make the other 2 as well. U going?


Nice! (30 min drive) We camp at that one...good times 

Hope to be at all 3 in the nat'l trip...won't make the worlds this year tho...friends are getting hitched that weekend

I'm sure our paths will cross at atleast one of those shoots :archer:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

McStamper said:


> Small world, I have a girlfriend in Athens.


Really?! That it is...


smurphysgirl said:


> Nice! (30 min drive) We camp at that one...good times
> 
> Hope to be at all 3 in the nat'l trip...won't make the worlds this year tho...friends are getting hitched that weekend
> 
> I'm sure our paths will cross at atleast one of those shoots :archer:


haha My friends are getting married the same day as my 10th year reunion! Talk about timing, I'm in the wedding! oh well.....I will look forward to meeting you. If not before Nelsonville definately there! Happy shooting!


----------



## jamied_2008 (Mar 29, 2009)

Our indoor 3-D league just started this past friday...213 out of 297. Talk about rusty! 

Will only be attenting the Vegas league every other week (so not happy about that) abut can not wait to start!!

I can't believe that I put my bow away for 4 months ukey: what was I thinking


----------



## ctarcherygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

Shot my first 5 spot last night, 275 with 18 x's. We are also going to try bowling at my club, have no idea how to do that but it should be fun!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Week one of my 10 week league is in the books...

I made a bone-head mistake, that I laughed about...after shooting the first 5 rounds on the top row, for some crazy reason, I put the 6th round on the bottom row! I lost 24 points! LOL So I finished with a 271 30x....  Could have been a 295...OY!

Glad I got that out of my system! Won't do that again! LOL Hoping wk 2 won't have any more mis-steps!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

smurphysgirl said:


> Week one of my 10 week league is in the books...
> 
> I made a bone-head mistake, that I laughed about...after shooting the first 5 rounds on the top row, for some crazy reason, I put the 6th round on the bottom row! I lost 24 points! LOL So I finished with a 271 30x....  Could have been a 295...OY!
> 
> Glad I got that out of my system! Won't do that again! LOL Hoping wk 2 won't have any more mis-steps!


Oh no that stinks! Your probably right you won't forget that again. I forgot to shoot one of my arrows once. I always check my quiver now before walking away from the line.


----------



## jamied_2008 (Mar 29, 2009)

Week 2 of indoor 3-D. Still improving, but bow isn't completely set for indoors yet. Shot a 246 out of 297.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

288...woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

smurphysgirl said:


> Week one of my 10 week league is in the books...
> 
> I made a bone-head mistake, that I laughed about...after shooting the first 5 rounds on the top row, for some crazy reason, I put the 6th round on the bottom row! I lost 24 points! LOL So I finished with a 271 30x....  Could have been a 295...OY!
> 
> Glad I got that out of my system! Won't do that again! LOL Hoping wk 2 won't have any more mis-steps!



We've all done this once or twice. It's worse when it happens on the flip in a tournament. The guy behind me was nice enough to point it out before I shot my 2nd arrow. It was a fun, small tournament so "what can you do"? It was a Vegas target so it turns out to be -10 pts! You're right, I've never done it since!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Our league started tonight. Shot a 299 46x but we opted to go with the 360 scoring so 345. Not a bad start but with the mental issues I've been having with my shooting lately it felt like a struggle from the first arrow to the last! Good shooting to all the ladies out there. It's great to see how you're doing.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I shoot more indoor than outdoor with my club and I also compete too.


----------



## kaceylynn (Jul 23, 2009)

I shot a 264 last night

by far my best score


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry highest score is 525


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

kaceylynn said:


> I shot a 264 last night
> 
> by far my best score


Doesn't it feel great to "raise the bar"...beating my previous score is always my goal. Congrats!


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

I bettered my high score tonight--shot my first 300 round on a 5-spot target. Boy, does that feel good!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

okpik said:


> I bettered my high score tonight--shot my first 300 round on a 5-spot target. Boy, does that feel good!


Fabulous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I had the pleasure of shooting with my gal, AbsoluteCool, on my birthday Saturday and shot a 297 w/ ?? on x's (I can't remember now). On Sunday, we shot a round at Gander Mtn and I scored a 299 w/ 41 x's.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

okpik said:


> I bettered my high score tonight--shot my first 300 round on a 5-spot target. Boy, does that feel good!


woo hoo! congrats!


----------



## honeyrobin (Dec 29, 2009)

*Anyone in the Bath, PA area?*

My club in Bath, PA is shooting Mon, Tues and Wed nights. If anyone is interested.

:elch: Mon and Tues is Animal League, and Wed is a 450 Spot League.

Experienced or new to archery, indoor shooting, or just need to practice? Come on out and give us a try. Bring your friends or your spouses.

Kitchen is also open. :teeth:

PM me for more information. 

3-D shoots start in the spring.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

WOW! Some of you gals can shoot!!! Congrats on all the great scores!


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

We've got some great shooters here! And some up-and-coming great shooters! :wink: I love it when I hear about people topping their best score--that's what I always try to do, because it keeps things in perspective for me. 

Last night I shot my first two Vegas rounds since last year at Vegas. The first one tied my best score from last year, and on the second one I gained five points. Do you ladies find it harder to score well on a Vegas face than a 5-spot? Any tips?


----------



## jamied_2008 (Mar 29, 2009)

Not real happy...missed 3rd week of indoor 3-D last night because i am sick  Now I have to double up next Friday to make up for it. Gonna be a late night! Congrats on everyone's scores so far, great shooting :wink:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

jamied_2008 said:


> Not real happy...missed 3rd week of indoor 3-D last night because i am sick  Now I have to double up next Friday to make up for it. Gonna be a late night! Congrats on everyone's scores so far, great shooting :wink:


Get well soon Jamie...hope you shoot your best ever! Are you guys doing any of the National Trips this summer?


----------



## lungpuncher125 (Dec 5, 2009)

we might score a little different than some... we shoot 5 rounds of 5 spot targets my last shoot was thursday night and ended up with 300 out of 300 and 25 out of 30 x's. i'm shooting for 30 out of 30 next time.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

okpik said:


> I bettered my high score tonight--shot my first 300 round on a 5-spot target. Boy, does that feel good!


Awesome!!!


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

lungpuncher125 said:


> we might score a little different than some... we shoot 5 rounds of 5 spot targets my last shoot was thursday night and ended up with 300 out of 300 and 25 out of 30 x's. i'm shooting for 30 out of 30 next time.


That's great shooting!!! I'm having a strange indoor season so far. I'm shooting fairly well in tournaments but struggling in leagues. Go figure! Usually it's the opposite way around with nerves and all for me. Maybe I'm having too much fun in league and not concentrating like I am in competition. I guess enjoying my friends is important too! I'll try to buckle down this week!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

TTCurlGirl said:


> That's great shooting!!! I'm having a strange indoor season so far. I'm shooting fairly well in tournaments but struggling in leagues. Go figure! Usually it's the opposite way around with nerves and all for me. Maybe I'm having too much fun in league and not concentrating like I am in competition. I guess enjoying my friends is important too! I'll try to buckle down this week!


I think the lack of indoor plumbing would factor in! 
I'm shooting two leagues. Wed is a fun night with a lot of newer shooters and an unbelievable amount of messing around. Fridays are a little more serious. But state is coming up and I'm hoping to be ready. Are you heading to Bemidji?


----------



## jamied_2008 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey girl...still sick and shoul dhave stayed home today instead of going to the Sunday leauge. 5 spot's this week...OMG only shot a 240! Can't shoot with my glasses and my eyes feel awful. Could not focus at all today and my score shows it. I don't think that I will be making any of the Nationals. I take my oldest to his meeting about the trip to Australia. If he gets accepted to the program archery will be slowing way down! This trip is way more important if I can make it happen for him. How many people can say they traveled to Austrailia at the end of 6th grade so they could study abroad  It doesn't even look like I will be making it to World's this year and I only live 6 hours away. It was such an overall great experience to have and share with others.

Hope you and your family are doing great!


----------



## lungpuncher125 (Dec 5, 2009)

shot another round of 5 spot tonight and improved my score by one x... i ended up 300 out of 300 with 26 out of 30 x's..sooner or later i got to get a perfect score. guess then i'll have to start shooting vegas spots... i'm more of a 3-d shooter really but its fun shooting indoor to work on form.


----------



## kaceylynn (Jul 23, 2009)

Shot a 276 (out of 300) last night (13 x's)

more than happy with that!!


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

MN_Chick said:


> I think the lack of indoor plumbing would factor in!
> I'm shooting two leagues. Wed is a fun night with a lot of newer shooters and an unbelievable amount of messing around. Fridays are a little more serious. But state is coming up and I'm hoping to be ready. Are you heading to Bemidji?


You are so funny!! Yes, the outdoor outhouse in freezing weather makes me cut off my fluids by afternoon, like a child before bedtime!! So far it's worked. I know, too much information. Can't blame my shooting on that though...

Yes, we are shooting State I'm glad you added the 5-spot league, it helps me so much! I know you love your 3-D. Hope to see you at State if not before!


----------

